# Wundsalbe



## Roeri (28. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

welche Wundsalbe verwendet ihr??


Mfg


----------



## troll20 (28. Juni 2019)

Wundsalbe für ????


----------



## Roeri (28. Juni 2019)

Eine Verletzung am koi zum verschließen nach der desinfektion


----------



## troll20 (28. Juni 2019)

Propolis nehmen viele


----------



## koiteich1 (29. Juni 2019)

Nach der Desinfektion mach ich propolis drauf und darüber verschließe ich das nochmals mit dentisept.
Die Salbe ist für zahnbehandlung bei Hunden und hilft bei dem koi das die Wunde länger geschützt wird.


----------



## jolantha (5. Juli 2019)

Bei mir gabs immer eine Jodsalbe .


----------



## troll20 (5. Juli 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs immer eine Jodsalbe .


Autsch und das aufs offene Fleisch


----------



## tosa (5. Juli 2019)

Dentisept beim Tierarzt holen, aber beim auftragen Handschuhe tragen, sonst hast du tagelang was davon. vorher ruhig Cypronicur, Propolis und dann Dentisept. Die hält unter Wasser locker 2 Tage.


----------



## jolantha (6. Juli 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Autsch und das aufs offene Fleisch


Ach Trolli, 
die brennt nicht 
https://www.betaisodona.de/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIibaint-f4wIVBc93Ch0AQQLXEAAYASAAEgJfD_D_BwE


----------

